# IMPORTANT: Writing Forum Guidelines



## Butterfree

This forum is for posting your written work - Pokémon or non-Pokémon, fanfiction, original fiction or even nonfiction, it can all go here. (Poetry has its own sub-forum, though.)


*Posting Your Own Work*

Your work may be rated anything from G to R (fiction K to M). That means it may not contain explicit sexual content. R-rated (M-rated) fiction must contain the rating in the title, or if the offending content is limited to only a few chapters, a warning before those chapters.

Mild sexual content in non-pornographic stories is allowed, but please spare us the graphic details (it is usually the case that sex works better in fiction when it is only implied, anyway) and anything with a plot that serves the sex rather than sex that serves the plot counts as porn even if you try to word things euphemistically.

If you are posting a one-shot, use the *One-Shot* prefix; when you post a chaptered work, use the *In Progress* prefix, and change it to the *Completed* prefix when you have posted the final chapter. This serves to better allow people to find the kind of piece they are looking for and will clear up possible misunderstandings.

If somebody criticizes your work, remember that they are helping you, not being mean. Listen to what they say and learn from your mistakes. However, if reviews are unconstructive and unhelpful (see below), you are of course free to report them.

You may double post or bump your fic thread if you are posting a new chapter.


*Reviewing Others' Work*

Rule number one, two and three is that you should at all times be constructive and helpful. If you find mistakes or parts you feel could have been done better, by all means point them out to the author. If you loved the story and find absolutely nothing wrong with it, you may not be able to point out any mistakes, but then at least type up a fair bit about what it was that you liked so much, things that got you curious, particular quotes you really liked, characters you like and dislike, etc.; the rule of thumb is that after writing your review, it should be absolutely clear that you read the story you're reviewing. If you could take that exact review and copy and paste it exactly as it is as a reply to some other fic, it is a bad review. Thus, reviews like the following would be regarded as spam:



> Great job! It's much better than my fic for sure. Keep those chapters coming.





> You just burned out my eyes. Please come back when you've learned how to write.





> Lots of grammar mistakes, too short, flat characters, lack of paragraphing... no, just no.


Yes, the last one too. Point out those grammar mistakes, tell them what parts should be fleshed out, give examples of the characters being flat and teach them how to paragraph instead of just leaving a review like that. Most importantly, none of those reviews would help the author know how they can improve; that is, they are not helpful or constructive.

On the other hand, no scale is put on how positive or negative a review is, as long as it can clearly be classified as in some way helpful. Purely-positive reviews can help a writer realize their strengths, which can be a very important thing. Purely-negative reviews may sting when you get them, but if they're constructive they will help in the long run.

Obviously, any review that displays an overly disrespectful or rude attitude towards the writer will be treated as any other such post and warned.


----------



## OrangeAipom

What does not advertising here have to do with being constructive?


----------



## Butterfree

...what are you talking about? There is no mention of advertising in this thread until you mentioned it. o_O


----------



## OrangeAipom

> Rule #3: Don't advertise off-topic.


You mentioned rules 1, 2, and 3 in this thread, which is almost the same thing.


----------



## Butterfree

...I didn't mention rules 1, 2 and 3. I mentioned that "rule number one, two and three" (i.e. the absolute most important rule) when reviewing is being constructive and helpful. As in the most important rule _of reviewing_ in particular. It has absolutely nothing to do with the main forum rules and I have no idea how you got that impression.


----------



## Ibiku

Is there a restriction on how long it can be?

I want to copy/paste a one-shot story to a thread, but it's pretty long and would reqiure a lot of scrolling. Would I be alowed to do this? Would it fit?


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, that would be fine. If it's _really_ long and the forum gives you an error about the post being too long, you can just split it up in the middle and make two posts in a row.


----------



## Ibiku

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. ^.^


----------



## kidpixkid

How do I change the prefix to "Completed"?


----------



## Butterfree

Go to Edit on the first post and then click Go Advanced. The prefix dropdown is next to the title field.


----------



## PKMN

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Chandelure

Are fanfics in other languages allowed?


----------



## ArtemisX

I have a couple of one-shots I would like to post. Should I place them in their own threads or put them both in one thread, if I'm posting them at the same time?

Also, should I place special warnings, as one is extremely depressing and the other contains mild, wood-shrapnel induced maiming and death?


----------



## Butterfree

Place them in their own threads, and warning would be nice, though it's not required unless it gets to the point of an R-rating.


----------



## ArtemisX

Alright, thank you. I'll get them posted soonish. >_>


----------

